# Another Request!



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Hey guys! This forum has so much talent, that it's incredible. And I just love giving my points away, so I got another request for whoever wants to step up. I need you to make a logo, that is 800x600. This logo is for a fight team that I am in in my town/small city. It's name is


L.O.C. FIGHT TEAM​
I want it to have black and white, or black and red, with the Canadian Flag involved somehow. This is totally up to you artists. This will run for a long time, and I'll reward people with hefty amounts of points. Follow the colour scheme, and have L.O.C. FIGHT TEAM with the Canadian Flag, and show me the best logo you can make. Thanks guys, and you're all extremely talented.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Would you like it more professional, or more artistic? Because I am good at making professional type logos.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

I would like it to be a tough, rough looking professional logo. You can incorporate a shark, a dragon, or a crow, or some other tough animal if you want. Or you can just go with the original idea. It's pretty open, I just want it to look sweet. Thanks for the quick responce. Repped if I can. :thumb02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rough draft. I will bump out a better version in a bit. Just going to give you feel for what I am looking like.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^Thats great.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Here's One For You*

I made a logo for you. :thumb02:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Altered banner*

Here's the same one slightly modified.
The LOC text is more textured like cloth.
And there's a transparent skull melding with the wrinkles in the flag.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Wow, both of those are sweet, and you may both win. I could use them both. Thanks for the support, and if you have anymore ideas that's be great. Awesome stuff.


----------

